# Property management business?.. Opinions sought..



## acorey (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Folks, 

Having completed the process of obtaining my Portuguese ID and Passport, they are now burning a hole in my pocket... I wold love to go live in Portugal for a while.. Unfortunately, I am not independently wealthy or retired yet, so if I went, I would need to work. 

I have scoured this site and others and it seems to me that there might be some demand for responsible, English speaking, property management in areas with large expat populations in Portugal. I would appreciate input on this notion.

My background is in project management and coordination of themed/scenic fabrication. Translation- I build weird stuff for theme parks and casinos. Also I work on more engineering related projects and do some design work. I really am a jack of all trades. Opinions on how to make this experience translate to gainful employment in Portugal is welcome...

I know the economy is really tough in PT right now so maybe the best thing is to wait it out.. But I really am chomping at the bit.. 

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I think you'd find it tough going as you would be up against established people, businesses offering same or similar and for Portugal there's really only sufficient density of people possibly requiring service in the Algarve.
What about trying your theme park skills in UK more opportunity


----------



## acorey (Jan 16, 2012)

Working on that too.


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

Property management firms are a dime a dozen in the Algarve. Some are good, and some are horrendous. To make a living at it is possible, but you would need to build a clientele and that will take time. It is also very cost competitive.


----------



## Iadkc (Sep 9, 2012)

*Uk companies*

Why not contact one of the many UK companies that work in the Algarve?
Best of luck.


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

Been there , done it & still have the scar's
Never ever again.


----------

